# المرأة الحكيمة



## النهيسى (23 يناير 2011)

*
المرأة الحكيمة تكون ناجحة كزوجة*
*قداسه البابا شنوده*

المرأة الحكيمة 
 لكى تكون ناجحة كزوجة- ينبغى ان تعرف نفسية الرجل وعقليته ، لكى تدرك كيف تتعامل معه.
تحادثه بمعلومات تشبعه. ولكن لا تتعالى عليه بمعلوماتها ، حتى لا تخدش كبرياءه كرجل! حقاً, ينبغى ان يبعد الرجل عن الكبرياء.
ولكن بطبيعته لا يحب أن تقوده المرأة! ويصر باستمرار على عبارة " الرجل رأس المرأة"
(1كو 3:11) (أف 5: 23،22)

والمرأة الحكيمة تحفظ لرجلها كرامته...
فى مجال الحق يمكن أن تقنعه، ولكن لا تشعره بأنها تقوده!
وفى حالة ضيقه تحتمله، ولا تزيده ضيقاً على ضيق.. وتقدر ظروفه الخارجية، وتحاول أن تخفف عنه على قدر الإمكان. إن كان يناسبه الصمت تصمت، وإن كان يناسبه الضحك تضحك. وإن كان مستعداً للحوار تحاوره.

إن كانت بينهما مودة وثقة، سيصارحها الرجل بما يتعبه.وإن لم توجد هذة المودة، تحاول هى أن توجدها. وفى جو المودة والثقة، توجد الصراحة التى يحلان بها مشاكلهما. وتحاول المرأة أن تكون لزوجها "معيناً نظيره" كما قال الكتاب 
(تك 18:2)

ففى أى الأمور تكون "معيناً نظيره"
ليس فقط فى إدارة المنزل ، وفى تربية الأولاد. بل أيضاً فى أمور عديدة: فى ضيقه النفسى ، وفى مشاكله الإجتماعية والشخصية. وإن كانت المرأة على جانب من الذكاء والحكمة,يمكن أن تتدخل فى حياته بعمق، وتقدم له الرأى السديد. المهم أنها تدرس نفسيته، وتكسب ثقته، وتعرف متى تعمل وكيف

وبهذا تقيم توازناً بين الحب والكرامة فى حياتهما.
فلا الحب يضيع الكرامة، باسم الدالة. ولا الكرامة تضيع الحب، حرصاً على الاحترام المطلوب.
إنما يمكن أن تعامله بحب عميق، وفى نفس الوقت باحترام شديد. ولا تفقد احترامها له بأسم الدالة وإزالة الكلفة بينهما...

انا لا أنصح مطلقاً بإزالة الكلفة تماماً، بحيث يفقد الزجان احترام كل منهما للآخر ، برفع الكلفة بينهما!

فليبقَ الاحترام قائم، فهو سياج منيع يحفظ العلاقات الزوجية بغير إنهيار . وليكن كل منهما حريصاً على مشاعر الآخر، يدقق فى كل كلمة يقولها ولا يخطئ

​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا استاذ النهيسي علي الموضوع الجميل 

الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (23 يناير 2011)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> شكرا استاذ النهيسي علي الموضوع الجميل
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك ​


*ربنا يباركك ويبارك مرورك الرائع
شكرا جداااا أختنا الغاليه*​


----------



## ميرنا (23 يناير 2011)

احيانا مش بستحمل ومن كتر ما بيبقى مشدود بتشد قصاده 
بس بحاول ابطل ده فيا لانى هو مضغوط بلاكتر


----------



## النهيسى (23 يناير 2011)

apsoti قال:


> احيانا مش بستحمل ومن كتر ما بيبقى مشدود بتشد قصاده
> بس بحاول ابطل ده فيا لانى هو مضغوط بلاكتر


شكرا جدااااا
مرور رائع جداا
ربنا يفرحكم
لا تنسى أن تعزمينا


----------



## ميرنا (23 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدااااا
> مرور رائع جداا
> ربنا يفرحكم
> لا تنسى أن تعزمينا


شور بس اللى يجى يا استاذنا


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


شكراا
للمرور الجميل جدا
سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليك
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يعوضك ​


شكرا جدا
 للمرور الكريم
سلام ونعمه


----------

